# Stay hydrated!



## thebrick (Aug 23, 2013)

Just read that the one person can perspire as much as a liter in a night just laying there asleep. Good reason to get a glass of water first thing in the AM wouldn't you say? And these are people NOT using tren  Don't forget hydration brothers. Not real exciting or sexy to talk about… but very important! Even more so if your RBC is elevated at all. Plenty of water every day.


----------



## Daniel11 (Aug 23, 2013)

Water is the best support supplement for any cycle.  ... Errrr make that life in general.


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm a heavy sweater at night. Even need a fan in the winter time. First thing I do every morning when waking is grab a cold drink!


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Aug 24, 2013)

I sweat as hell, I even have to get up in the middle of the night to get some cold water..


----------



## Daniel11 (Aug 24, 2013)

I keep half a gallon of water next to my bed.  Pretty much gone by morning.  Sometimes I have to go get more.


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah, I got a case post workout cramps in my arms today.  I'm sure it is hydration and clen related.  Probably mostly hydration.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 25, 2013)

thebrick said:


> Just read that the one person can perspire as much as a liter in a night just laying there asleep. Good reason to get a glass of water first thing in the AM wouldn't you say? And these are people NOT using tren  Don't forget hydration brothers. Not real exciting or sexy to talk about… but very important! Even more so if your RBC is elevated at all. Plenty of water every day.



Good post Brickster!!   Bloods 80% water or so , so whats that mean guys?  Drink up and it helps with bloating cause ure pissen out excess sodium and toxins..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 25, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Yeah, I got a case post workout cramps in my arms today.  I'm sure it is hydration and clen related.  Probably mostly hydration.



Oh man to me clen=cramps..ever get complete ab cramps ..or back o the neck in your sleep cramps..holy cow..no clen for me..


----------



## thebrick (Aug 25, 2013)

Another reason to chug that water in the AM first thing. Kick-starts that metabolism!

Ab cramps, soooo painful. I would almost rather have a root canal.


----------



## kubes (Aug 25, 2013)

I always get at least a gallon down per day


----------



## Big-John (Aug 25, 2013)

2


----------



## kubes (Aug 25, 2013)

2 gallons will keep me in the bathroom all day long


----------



## thebull2012 (Aug 26, 2013)

I barely manage 1 gallon a day and im constantly in the bathroom


----------



## zman12 (Aug 26, 2013)

I try to get at least a gallon and half or more down a day.


----------



## Daniel11 (Aug 26, 2013)

Everytime I have an ab cramp its just a single one and I can actually see it contract etc.  makes me want to fall over.  

WAter, taurine, water, potassium, water


Oh and water.


----------

